# Group costume help??



## JensPlay (Jul 13, 2010)

So every year my husband and I host an adult Halloween party. For the last few years we have been going with group costumes. Last year, the ladies made KISS costumes, full make up and we ROCKED IT! The guys went as The Village People and they well, they Discoed it! The guys were complete with short shorts, chaps and way to much hairy skin showing.

The problem is that we set the bar so high last year that we are stumped for how to top it this year. Any ideas???


----------



## Franki Stein (Apr 26, 2011)

How many guys/girls are there?


----------



## JensPlay (Jul 13, 2010)

4 guys 4 girls


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Maybe ABBA could work.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

It would be cool if you guys did a huuuge group costume instead of splitting off. The super mario characters would be great. Heres a link with pics- http://aleptu.com/super-mario-characters-13191522.html


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

You could also go comic book: X-Men, DC Comics etc.

This is also super fun:


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

the glow stick costume are hilarious


----------



## chartreusechaos (Jul 7, 2009)

You can do that same effect with EL wire (electroluminescent), which runs on batteries and does not have a limited life. Just google EL wire. I've seen EL wire stick figures, like in the video. I love that they customized the stick figures with hats, glasses, accessories and gave them funny names. This is a great group costume.


----------



## Madatsuka (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.elwirebestbuy.com/stickman1.html


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Do a theme, like "Alice in Wonderland" for example, but write down all the characters names and put them in a hat. Then everyone picks a name and has to dress as that character. Including gender reversals!


----------



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

The cast of Gilligan's Island was a group costume we did a few years ago. Only 3 women though. Maybe you'd have to go as an island native, or the SS Minnow, or something. 

Think of other classic TV show casts. Flintstones, Love Boat, Cheers? Or current casts... American Idol (Judges, Seacrest, contestants - heck a woman could to Steven Tyler)?


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

I always wanted to walk the NYC Halloween Parade with a group of friends as a "Bunch of @sses". Even though the parade is very racey, my friends are not. 

So here's how it would work:
Everyone buys one of those fake plastic butts.
Then, you pick your type of @ss. 
Smart @ss = wear a graduation cap and gown. 
Dumb @ss = A dunce hat.
Kick @ss = a soccer player outfit.
Punk @ss = Spiked, colored hair, black leather, studs, etc.
Wise @ss = an owl.
You get the point.

BUT, the major theme is that your plastic rear is showing. 

Silly, I know.
(And get really creative if you get a lot of people, "Astroturf", "Asterisk")


----------



## funky123 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great suggestions. Looking at a few of them now.


----------

